# Post pics of your 7-string please, one more time!!!



## YngwieReid (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey,

New around the block, so I'm not sure how often this comes out. Either way I'm hoping you'll all do it again!

I'd love to be the first... unfortunetly I have no camera..so here's what I'm waiting on;







~AJ. Reid


----------



## Scott (Aug 22, 2006)

Guitarless for another 2 weeks or so 

Whats NL anyway? Newfoundland & Labrador?


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Elysian (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Shawn (Aug 22, 2006)

These~






Plus this~






A new family coming soon.


----------



## Leon (Aug 22, 2006)

don't worry bro, we all love showing off our shit


----------



## nyck (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## darren (Aug 22, 2006)

[action=darren]points up at the menu bar, under Site Features... Photo Gallery![/action]


----------



## 2powern (Aug 23, 2006)

Fingerprints make me hardcore.


----------



## Michael (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## Sebastian (Aug 23, 2006)

My guitar... im proud of it.


----------



## steve777 (Aug 23, 2006)

It's no bother here. I love these threads. Not only for posting my stuff, but I really enjoy seeing what everyone else has. Here you go.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 23, 2006)

I see Ibanez is VERY popular ...


----------



## Donnie (Aug 23, 2006)

Until Shannon buys the white one...(soon a RG7421XL will be taking it's place)


----------



## Michael (Aug 23, 2006)

They're so purty!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guitars I own*

Squire Stagemaster 7





Ibanez RG7321 (when it still had Dimarzio's)





Schecter Avenger 7





Ibanez S7420





Ibanez AJ307CENT





I've got an RG7421XL and a UV7PWH too, but don't have pictures.

*Guitars I used to own*

Ibanez RG7621 with EMG's





Ibanez RG7620





ESP/LTD M-207


----------



## b3n (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## Mr. S (Aug 23, 2006)

aw man james i WANT your AJ307CENT


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 23, 2006)

Ben, that things really nice. We'll have to get together for a jam sometime.



Mr. S said:


> aw man james i WANT your AJ307CENT


 
Er... no. It's staying right here. You could always import one from the US, I think you can still buy them new over there.


----------



## b3n (Aug 23, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Ben, that things really nice. We'll have to get together for a jam sometime.



For sure... mmm, UVPWH


----------



## Mr. S (Aug 23, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Er... no. It's staying right here. You could always import one from the US, I think you can still buy them new over there.



i might have buy one next time im over there actually, but i thought they'd stoped doing them everywhere


----------



## shredfreak (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 23, 2006)

Mr. S said:


> i might have buy one next time im over there actually, but i thought they'd stoped doing them everywhere


 
http://www.music123.com/Ibanez-AJ307ECENT-----Acoustic-Electric-Guitar-i159614.music


----------



## b3n (Aug 23, 2006)

shredfreak said:


> (insert picture of sparkly guitar here)



Wow, that's a rather glam RG7 if you don't mind me saying so... What model is it?


----------



## Elysian (Aug 23, 2006)

b3n said:


> Wow, that's a rather glam RG7 if you don't mind me saying so... What model is it?


looks like an RG7620...


----------



## Loomer (Aug 23, 2006)

RG7620PMP


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## Mr. S (Aug 23, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> http://www.music123.com/Ibanez-AJ307ECENT-----Acoustic-Electric-Guitar-i159614.music



thats like 400 quid! bloody hell, oh thanks for the link too you'r too good to me  

(actually i just suck  )


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 23, 2006)

B3n you must tell me where I can acquire a guitar like yours!


----------



## b3n (Aug 23, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> B3n you must tell me where I can acquire a guitar like yours!



Mine was made here in the UK by a guy called Matt Herbst (who's website isn't up yet). Fly over and I'll take you there


----------



## Steve (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## JPMDan (Aug 23, 2006)

b3n said:


> Mine was made here in the UK by a guy called Matt Herbst (who's website isn't up yet). Fly over and I'll take you there


 
One day when I can afford it all I shall take you up on that offer, hell if I win the powerball, plan out yourself a guitar too


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 23, 2006)

Very nice Steve, especially the PWH


----------



## Steve (Aug 23, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Very nice Steve, especially the PWH


 Thanks J... I'll post some more pics soon. It's like you and I just adopted twins... 3000 miles apart!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 23, 2006)

Not quite, mine's an original run with an Edge 7 not a Lo-Pro.


----------



## Steve (Aug 23, 2006)

Adopted Cousins.... (how's that?)


----------



## darren (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## Loomer (Aug 23, 2006)

That danelectro is still the grooviest guitar I've ever seen


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 23, 2006)

Two pics of each.


----------



## noodles (Aug 23, 2006)

I have these few pics of my guitars in cases. Most of my pics are live shots.


----------



## Drew (Aug 23, 2006)

Ok, the Division guys have some of the coolest guitars on this board. 

I'll take a fresh round of pictures tonight, I need to get mine up into the gallery. 

Darren, when'd you grab that acoustic?


----------



## darren (Aug 23, 2006)

Drew: It was actually the second 7-string i acquired. I've had it for a few years, though it rarely comes out of its case these days. Bought it off a Jemsiter, if i recall.


----------



## AVH (Aug 23, 2006)

Ok, cool - I'll throw my hat into the ring

L-R:
7321 with Ghost piezos, Dimarzio AN7 & BN in bridge, Schallers with pearloid buttons, D-Tuner, tremnut, dyed FB & more fretwork. 
'99 UV777 with Dimarzio AN7 & DS7, flat blk Pguard, 3-way toggle, Tremol-No, dyed FB, black buttons (soon pearloid)
'91 UV7BK completely stock, with a buttery neck to die for.


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## Seedawakener (Aug 23, 2006)

These are my lovely guitars!


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Aug 23, 2006)

:oints to Avatar::

Here's a bigger one though (this will be replaced soon with a new pic. It now has a new pickguard of the same color that accommodates One EMG pickup, one vol, and one tone knob). 






And my carvin...oh the carvin






and maybe in the next few weeks...zimbloth's K7 in silver/grey


----------



## Shawn (Aug 23, 2006)

Steve said:


>


Nice score on the PWH, Steve, that is very nice. Your UV777BK too, makes me wich I still had mine. Nice pair.


----------



## Steve (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks Shawn. Let's see a side by side of your two UV's!


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## Pablo (Aug 23, 2006)

My first (and so far only) 7... but it certainly WON'T my last - I think I got the bug  
Now I'm just waiting for Hoshino to get off their arses and bring the S-7 back... or I'll just buy an RG1527 and get a mahogany body for it.

Cheers

Eske


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 23, 2006)

I should take some new ones since I actually get natural light in my room now.


----------



## darren (Aug 23, 2006)

Wow... that is some absolutely spectacular ash on your H-207! Sweet!


----------



## Drew (Aug 23, 2006)

Didn't know that, Darren... How's the thing sound?


----------



## Jason (Aug 23, 2006)

shredfreak said:


>



tap much? also is that a full scallop?


----------



## darren (Aug 23, 2006)

Drew said:


> Didn't know that, Darren... How's the thing sound?


It's okay. It's surprisingly weak sounding for a nearly full-sized jumbo body, but not too bad at all. I haven't really used the piezo system at all, so i can't even really comment on that. But it's a nice guitar.


----------



## Leon (Aug 23, 2006)

Dendroaspis said:


> Ok, cool - I'll throw my hat into the ring
> 
> L-R:
> 7321 with Ghost piezos, Dimarzio AN7 & BN in bridge, Schallers with pearloid buttons, D-Tuner, tremnut, dyed FB & more fretwork.
> ...


dude, hands down, that's the best/sexiest collection i've ever seen


----------



## scott from _actual time_ (Aug 23, 2006)

here's a full-szie shot of my avatar RG:


----------



## musicboyy (Aug 23, 2006)

Here are mine...










The "swirl" 7621 just came yesterday. Now the Jackson is definitely for sale...


----------



## noodles (Aug 23, 2006)

The top on that Carvin owns.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 23, 2006)

Yeah it does, I want the COW though.


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 23, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> I should take some new ones since I actually get natural light in my room now.


 
That beast needs some mods


----------



## Sp3ktral (Aug 23, 2006)

my main






for sale  (check FS forums or PM me)


----------



## AVH (Aug 23, 2006)

Leon said:


> dude, hands down, that's the best/sexiest collection i've ever seen



Oh thanks very much man! It's so nice to see so many excellent axes in one thread. All of us here on this site must have the best, and most diverse array of seven strings anywhere on the net for sure. Awesome everyone!


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 23, 2006)

Definitely Dendro I agree with you 100%


----------



## shredfreak (Aug 23, 2006)

b3n said:


> Wow, that's a rather glam RG7 if you don't mind me saying so... What model is it?



7620 indeed


----------



## streathervsgodzilla (Aug 23, 2006)

i'll try to get better pictures of it tomorrow 

rather oddly i like the head of the guitar its very ebmm jp6ish 

edit:

sorry dodgy link fixed now


----------



## Mark. A (Aug 23, 2006)

seriously people, stop quoting pictures.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 23, 2006)

Steve said:


> Thanks Shawn. Let's see a side by side of your two UV's!


Just what I was going to do Friday afternoon, I plan on taking a family pic as well. 

Im in love with my UV7BK but I think my PWH is still my favorite, always will be. 



D-EJ915 said:


> I should take some new ones since I actually get natural light in my room now.


Looking at these pics makes me wish I had one of those H207s.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 23, 2006)

Shawn said:


> Just what I was going to do Friday afternoon, I plan on taking a family pic as well.
> 
> Im in love with my UV7BK but I think my PWH is still my favorite, always will be.
> 
> ...


Mine is just orgasmic.



JPMDan said:


> That beast needs some mods


Like some new pups, lol.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 23, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Mine is just orgasmic.
> 
> 
> Like some new pups, lol.


Cream/black pickups would look nice in that.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 23, 2006)

Shawn said:


> Cream/black pickups would look nice in that.


Just buy 'em for me and I'll be happy to put them in :3


----------



## Labrie (Aug 24, 2006)

This is my main weapon (same pic as avatar). I'm still trying to get some white bobbin toppers for the pups. I also have an AX7221 with a TZ7 in the bridge which I haven't been able to get pictures of yet.


----------



## Michael (Aug 24, 2006)

^Awesome guitar, man!


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Aug 24, 2006)




----------



## technomancer (Aug 24, 2006)

VforVendetta00 said:


>



Wow, I didn't expect to see 2 of those in 2 days... stumbled across this on ebay last night: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ergo-Handmade-C...oryZ2384QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

So how does it play?


----------



## darren (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow... that Ergo is FREA-KAY!


----------



## maliciousteve (Aug 24, 2006)




----------



## Seedawakener (Aug 24, 2006)

VforVendetta00 said:


>


It looks awesome... though the head looks retarded.


----------



## Skeksis (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow, that Ergo is pretty fucking awesome dude.

Here's my Interceptor:


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 24, 2006)

maliciousteve said:


>


 
now that's a beauty


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Aug 24, 2006)

technomancer said:


> Wow, I didn't expect to see 2 of those in 2 days... stumbled across this on ebay last night:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Ergo-Handmade-C...oryZ2384QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> So how does it play?




i love it. its not as polished as say a custom conklin but this is the nicest guitar i've played. the upper fret access is a bit cramped after the 24fret but its all good 

and the headstock might look retarded to some, but i love how it pulls straight and its more compact than an inline.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 24, 2006)

maliciousteve said:


>


Glad to see you kept it.


----------



## maliciousteve (Aug 24, 2006)

after getting it set up properly, i couldn't let it go.


----------



## jim777 (Aug 24, 2006)

My main 7:






jim


----------



## slake moth (Aug 24, 2006)




----------



## Scott (Aug 24, 2006)

gahhh all these right handed guitars. Paul is on vacation, and im without any guitars! This is bullshit I say


----------



## slake moth (Aug 24, 2006)

My LTD has a reverse headstock...that's like being halfway left handed, sort of.


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 24, 2006)

Here you go scott


----------



## right_to_rage (Aug 24, 2006)

slake moth said:


>



slake moth im not sure if you said but which guitar do you like more over all?


----------



## AVH (Aug 24, 2006)

jesus, just check out all these fine axes!....serious drool fest - all of 'em.  
Especially that white single Pup UV, just wow...


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 24, 2006)

shit Dendro, your 7321 is drool worthy as well bud.


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 25, 2006)

Some lovely 7's everyone's got,fairplay 
That 7321 is very nice Dendro but i think the UV with the black pickguard and a DS7 is even nicer.Gorgeous guitars 

Here's my two RG7's.
I have a new one also but i've lent my digi camera to my niece at the moment and the new 7 is in the middle of being modded at the moment anyway;


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 25, 2006)

The Digimortal FF - woowww - it RULES man!!!!!


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 25, 2006)

can I borrow your Dino Sig. one of these days?


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 25, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> can I borrow your Dino Sig. one of these days?



If we lived on the same continent Dan then perhaps we could work out a swap/lend type thing with your LTD (once you'd had it for a while)but it's kinda' impractical due to the several thousand miles between our home-towns.

Once my new RG7 is up and running i'll have to take a few new 'family' shots of my three 7's and maybe a couple with my 6's and 7's all together.

I'll have to figure out how to post pics in the Gallery section here too.I attempted it a while back but failed.

Thanks for the comment too 'VEGETATHEPUPPET'


----------



## 2powern (Aug 25, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> If we lived on the same continent Dan then perhaps we could work out a swap/lend type thing with your LTD (once you'd had it for a while)but it's kinda' impractical due to the several thousand miles between our home-towns.
> 
> Once my new RG7 is up and running i'll have to take a few new 'family' shots of my three 7's and maybe a couple with my 6's and 7's all together.
> 
> ...




I'll borrow it then, only a couple of trains.


----------



## slake moth (Aug 25, 2006)

right_to_rage said:


> slake moth im not sure if you said but which guitar do you like more over all?


It's hard to pick one.
The LTD has a faster neck, is brighter, more articulated and defined. 
The Schecter is warmer and fuller, thicker sounding. The neck is thicker, but it isn't huge. Both have sustain that goes on and on and on...

If I _had_ to pick one, it would be the LTD, but not by much.


----------



## IrfaanSE801 (Aug 25, 2006)

Wow, everyone's got some killer guitars. Nothing fancy in comparison, but here's my Ibanez RG1527 (black instead of the normal blue)
















Quick shot of my setup...


----------



## shredfreak (Aug 25, 2006)

.jason. said:


> tap much? also is that a full scallop?



Yes sir indeed, full scallop all the way to the side dot. SImply love it.
What do you mean with tap much actually? I can still tap anyway i want on that guitar as good as on my non scalloped 7. Anyhow, a pic with the rig:

btw, that's how an Maxe looks like for those who asked.


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Aug 25, 2006)

shredfreak said:


> What do you mean with tap much actually?


I believe it was a "stuck in the 80's" joke.


----------



## shredfreak (Aug 25, 2006)

BinaryTox1n said:


> I believe it was a "stuck in the 80's" joke.



-.-

Point taken  

Actually, i bought that one off a GIT graduate. So the thing plays like a dream and it's pretty hard to find something as good as that one. The lo pro trem also got a bit modded. Instead of just the 2 screws going in the body there's 2 tiny ones in those screws aswell to give it more stability. No problems so far and i have it for more then year now abusing and janking the trem


----------



## Allen Garrow (Aug 25, 2006)

I'll have to post and updated pic someday. New pickups in the beat up 7421, and a soon to be new addition of an Ultra white Pearl 7321.

~A


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 25, 2006)

wow Allen that 1527 is looking wyld!!! keep up the great work!!


----------



## Allen Garrow (Aug 25, 2006)

Thank you, thank you very much

~A


----------



## AVH (Aug 25, 2006)

Yeah Allen those axes are looking really slick....nice collection, very pride worthy indeed!

Dave - that LACS Dino of yours is just sick. Like speechless sick. So where do I line up for dibs on that axe if you ever want to sell it?


----------



## Papa Shank (Aug 25, 2006)

I don't have a 7


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 25, 2006)

dont have a job? I've always thought you had a 7


----------



## Michael (Aug 25, 2006)

Allen, I never get tired of looking at your customized 1527!


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey Allen, when can I have your Conklin 7 String?


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 25, 2006)

Dendroaspis said:


> Dave - that LACS Dino of yours is just sick. Like speechless sick. So where do I line up for dibs on that axe if you ever want to sell it?



Cheers Allen   

I'm very fond (vast understatement ) of this guitar too.
It's not because it used to belong to Dino or that kinda' thing (although that does add to it's rep a bit),it's just that i always loved Ibanez 6's with the reverse headstock and when i got into 7's i was gutted that they had never (and probably never will know)made a rev. headstock 7. Seeing the ones the LACS had made for endorsee's was just like Ibanez rubbing salt in the wound.
It annoys me when Artist Custom Shops make stuff that they're never going to make available on a production model.
I think this headstock on an RG7 just looks brutal as fuck,like some kind of edged-weapon or something.
Even very small details like the over-sized Ibanez headstock decal adds a lot to the look of the guitar.
The decals on production Ibanez 7's are exactly the same size ones as they put on their 6's so the LACS scale theirs up to compensate for the inreased h/stock size of the 7. 
I also love white neck and headstock binding and the rosewood they've used for the fretboard is just soooo much nicer quality than just about any other rosewood board on any of the other guitars i've owned through the years.
The 12th fret inlay is actually nice thick genuine Mother Of Pearl as well.

The UV-style input is another nice touch and i love the single EMG w/single vol. pot too.
Not the most sonically versatile of guitars but then it was never intended to be and it awesome for getting that spot-on Dino tone.Afterall,it was really designed to be an all-out 'stage weapon' type axe and as far as that goes it excells.   

As for 'dibbing',yeah,there are quite a few people who wanted first refusal on it (not that i can see me letting it go anytime in the near future....).
I think i'd have to place Dino himself in the top position as he made me a nice offered that i found difficult to refuse.
Nick (Zimbloth) was very keen at one point oo.
I'll keep you in mind also Allen,in the unlikely event that i do decide to get rid.

Maybe it could be decided with a no-holds barred freestyle cage fight......and hope Dino was unable to comptete  

Hey 'Allen G.'
That Conklin Groove Tools is absolutely gorgeous man!
Do they still make them and if so how much do they go for Allen?
Thay were made in Korea weren't they?

I'd love to get my hands on one if they were cheap enough.


----------



## AsIAm666 (Aug 25, 2006)

The link in my sig has PLENTY of pics of my Carvin DC727C   Behold...


----------



## AVH (Aug 26, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> It annoys me when Artist Custom Shops make stuff that they're never going to make available on a production model.



<----see avatar
Preach it Brotha!  Tell me about it. 
Glances disapprovingly in Hoshino's direction....stop jerking our chain with your odd couple of NAMM 'prototypes' and obviously deliberate rumour 'leaks' - just relase the fuckin RG8 already!

Thanks for putting me on that list...I don't blame you though. That's a hell of a guitar.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Aug 26, 2006)

This is the ONLY guitar That Ive built that I will never sell the IMPALER most of you have seen it Im sure but what the Hell any time I can show her off


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 26, 2006)

Well thats a nice axe !!


----------



## Papa Shank (Aug 26, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> dont have a job? I've always thought you had a 7


I've got a job, I'm just a little afraid of going back to my old ways (spending money when I don't need to). I do have an instrument on it's way I just don't have a 7 stringer


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 26, 2006)

Try to save some $$ and then you could buy one, that is 7


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 26, 2006)

oh man come on you're 20 years old, live a little bit atleast get yourself a nice 7 and a nice amp and recording setup. Just dont over do it and own more than 6000 guitars  still too much? sorry 5,999 guitars then lol j/k just set yourself a limit on gear and you'll be ok, dont close out totally.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 26, 2006)

some of us dont have limits - like me - i dont have $ so i dont have limits


----------



## Papa Shank (Aug 26, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> oh man come on you're 20 years old, live a little bit atleast get yourself a nice 7 and a nice amp and recording setup. Just dont over do it and own more than 6000 guitars  still too much? sorry 5,999 guitars then lol j/k just set yourself a limit on gear and you'll be ok, dont close out totally.


Well you see the instrument I'm expecting to arrive soon has more than 7 strings so I'm a little reluctant to buy a 7 when it might not get used as much but I see what you're saying, I can just think of better things to spend my money on like education, motorbikes, ma' bitches, etc.

As soon as I've got a stable income I'll be all over a few old UVs.


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 26, 2006)

Papa Shank said:


> As soon as I've got a stable income I'll be all over a few old UVs.


 
Thats what the fuck I'm talking about !!!!!!!


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 26, 2006)

and 7


----------



## Papa Shank (Aug 26, 2006)

lmfao, you guys crack me up. I still need a low F# Oni 8, that's high on my to do list.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Aug 26, 2006)

Mawdyson said:


> Allen, I never get tired of looking at your customized 1527!



Thanks, it was a labor of love.
~A


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 26, 2006)

or a Blackmachine 8


----------



## Papa Shank (Aug 26, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> or a Blackmachine 8


Nah, they'd never do what I want plus they cost an assload.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Aug 26, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> Hey Allen, when can I have your Conklin 7 String?



Dan,,, your shameless  Tell you what you can have it,,,,you just have to give me a JP7 or an RG1527RB,,,the condition doesn't matter much just long as it plays and sounds great. Otherwise I'm keeping it. However I am a man of my word so in the event that I find myself having to sell it,,,you still have 1st dibs brother.

~A


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 26, 2006)

if you can trade cash as well for a 1527RB then I think we could possibly have a deal eventually


----------



## Allen Garrow (Aug 26, 2006)

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> This is the ONLY guitar That Ive built that I will never sell the IMPALER most of you have seen it Im sure but what the Hell any time I can show her off


 holy shit dude that thing is kickass! Nice work!

~A



JPMDan said:


> if you can trade cash as well for a 1527RB then I think we could possibly have a deal eventually



LOL,,, that's the beauty of the deal. It's that nice, to me, the only way I would consider getting rid of it would be for an amazing trade like that. It sort of helps me secure it's place in my guitar rack.
~A


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 26, 2006)

Cocktease!


----------



## newfinator (Aug 26, 2006)

Here's my seven.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 26, 2006)

another nice universe


----------



## Allen Garrow (Aug 26, 2006)

newfinator said:


> Here's my seven.



Now that thing is a sweet heart!!!!! I miss my UV777BK's.

~A


----------



## Loomer (Aug 26, 2006)

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> another nice universe



So you say there is such a thing as a non-nice UV? 

Seriously, don't do drugs dude


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 26, 2006)

hahaha great


----------



## nuntius (Aug 26, 2006)

My Peavey Predator 7






Blocked the (cheapo) floyd and put some 10-52s and a 70 for the B, now makes for a great low cost axe! Was £170 s/h iirc, came with a dimarzio bridge bucker and what I presume is an EMG afterburner circuit (middle knob)


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Aug 26, 2006)

don't have any pics of my 7s alone, but here's a pic of all the guitars i've got with me in Boston right now (i've also got a B.C. Rich Gunslinger, but it's in VA)


----------



## angryman (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Mark. A (Aug 26, 2006)

Ibanez RG7620


----------



## nyck (Aug 27, 2006)

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> This is the ONLY guitar That Ive built that I will never sell the IMPALER most of you have seen it Im sure but what the Hell any time I can show her off


Hey dude, I can't help but notice there are LGM guitars and an LGM 8 string in the background. What's up with that?


----------



## tehk (Aug 27, 2006)

^

dun, dun.. DUN!!!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 27, 2006)

He said he got that guitar he's holding painted be the LGM guy, it wouldn't be surprising if he had one.


----------



## CLONE (Aug 27, 2006)




----------



## Mark. A (Aug 27, 2006)

^^^^

OMG!

Winner


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 27, 2006)

god damn those SCs are fucking awesome.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 27, 2006)

FUCKING AWESOME!!!!! and the reversed headstocks!!!


----------



## Seedawakener (Aug 27, 2006)

damn... nice guitars


----------



## keithb (Aug 27, 2006)

Why not


----------



## Ryan (Aug 27, 2006)

Alright, now i just feel left out...


----------



## Michael (Aug 27, 2006)

What's the one with the UV7BK looking mods?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 27, 2006)

thats a '97 rg7620bk with a green blaze II in the neck and a red blaze custom in the bridge with a black pickguard and LSR tuners ;D


----------



## forelander (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice DC inlay on the red one, I also noted the grip tape around the headstock. Where's the star in the C though? 

fuck these are some nice guitars.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Aug 27, 2006)

> Hey dude, I can't help but notice there are LGM guitars and an LGM 8 string in the background. What's up with that?



I built that Impaler when I was Working for Jeremy in red deer, it was his shop thats why his guitars where in it


----------



## Luvuvibanez (Aug 27, 2006)

These are my (after seeing everyone elses, holy shit) puny 7's  





I just got the grey one over at EdRomans





We all know what this is.





I dont even know what this one is  aside from it being a RG7, someone wanna tell me, Please..?


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 28, 2006)

Luvuvibanez said:


> I dont even know what this one is  aside from it being a RG7, someone wanna tell me, Please..?



That's an RG7620 in GN (Grey Nickel)Finish by the looks.

Really nice pair of guitars man


----------



## Shawn (Aug 28, 2006)

Thats an RG 7620 GN. I have the same one.~






this one ^


----------



## Michael (Aug 28, 2006)

Lovin' it, man!


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 28, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Alright, now i just feel left out...


 
What the Jackson you own... ? is it a COW....


----------



## TMM (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm going along with the feeling left out thing... here are some of the guitars I own/ have owned:


----------



## TMM (Aug 28, 2006)

and a few more...


----------



## TMM (Aug 28, 2006)

maybe some more... yeah, that second to last one was quite unfortunate, and cost me $450. Damn postal service.


----------



## Michael (Aug 28, 2006)

Awesome collection, TMM. That 9-string looks brutal.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 28, 2006)

I love C.O.W. 7's .. well i dont have one although...


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Aug 28, 2006)

damn shame that happened to that 9 string. 


well, and since i finnally got a completed pic, i thought i should share my new soon to be here KXK

http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/2953/dc2005kij7.jpg

lets see if anyone can figure out where the inlay is from  should be easy for anime fans


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 28, 2006)

Got a clearer pic of the inlay? 

What pickup did you go for in the neck?


----------



## Korbain (Aug 28, 2006)

yeh my RG7620.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice...


----------



## Papa Shank (Aug 28, 2006)

Wow that sucks big time that the Ergo 9 got decapitated, I always liked the look of it.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 28, 2006)

VEGETATHEPUPPET - yeah it's a COW


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 28, 2006)

\m/ COW!!!!


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Aug 28, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Got a clearer pic of the inlay?
> 
> What pickup did you go for in the neck?




actually i don't have a clearer pic of it, thats the best pic i got from rob. and in the neck i put a Tone Zone 7, i always wanted to try that combo.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 28, 2006)

VforVendetta00 said:


> damn shame that happened to that 9 string.
> 
> 
> well, and since i finnally got a completed pic, i thought i should share my new soon to be here KXK
> ...


Hahhaa holy shit that's fucking amazing :3 \m/


----------



## playstopause (Aug 28, 2006)

My so-so-lovely S7420fm-tt  (the one i'm removing dust from every day) + My modified Stagemaster fr7 (the one i'm beating up...)


----------



## Mr. S (Aug 28, 2006)

i love that stagemaster... just looks so cool unfinished, if only it had a maple board to match 

oh and how could i forget that S7?


----------



## jn777 (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## playstopause (Aug 28, 2006)

> i love that stagemaster... just looks so cool unfinished, if only it had a maple board to match



I SO agree...


----------



## Donnie (Aug 28, 2006)

TMM said:


> maybe some more... yeah, that second to last one was quite unfortunate, and cost me $450. Damn postal service.


Nooooooooo! My old Ergo is dead!  How bad is it? Maybe it can be fixed?


----------



## Paul Warren (Aug 28, 2006)

Here's my one and only 7.


----------



## TMM (Aug 28, 2006)

Donnie said:


> Nooooooooo! My old Ergo is dead!  How bad is it? Maybe it can be fixed?



Yes, it is in the process of being fixed by none other than the best. $450 repair bill though, which isn't so great.


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 29, 2006)

VforVendetta00 said:


> actually i don't have a clearer pic of it, thats the best pic i got from rob. and in the neck i put a Tone Zone 7, i always wanted to try that combo.



Guess I'll have to wait then.  I'm blind though, so I can't tell what it is..


----------



## Donnie (Aug 29, 2006)

Paul Warren said:


> Here's my one and only 7.


Paul, stop it! You're killing me with that thing.  On the bright side, the teal pearl should be showing up soon. But, it's kind of boring compared to yours. 


TMM said:


> Yes, it is in the process of being fixed by none other than the best. $450 repair bill though, which isn't so great.


Ouch. I hope it turns out good. Glad to see it's still in the sevenstring.org family.


----------



## JoryGriffin (Aug 29, 2006)

Paul Warren said:


> Here's my one and only 7.




That's the stuff dreams are made of  

If only...


----------



## darren (Aug 29, 2006)

That JP7 needs some chrome knobs. 






And the Stagemaster looks awesome stripped down. Almost like a 7-string Nuno model.


----------



## playstopause (Aug 29, 2006)

> And the Stagemaster looks awesome stripped down. Almost like a 7-string Nuno model.



That's what i was aiming at: a 7-string Nuno!


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Aug 29, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Guess I'll have to wait then.  I'm blind though, so I can't tell what it is..




ok, i found the original i sent him.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 29, 2006)

Paul Warren said:


> Here's my one and only 7.


That "Autumn Redrise" is a beautiful color. Beautiful guitar.


----------



## Mark 7 (Aug 30, 2006)

RG2027XVV
RG7321
RG7CST
RG1077XL
HRG7SOL
HRG4 BX
JCRG7-1VV
RG LACSD 7-1


----------



## Popsyche (Aug 30, 2006)

Mark 7 said:


> RG2027XVV
> RG7321
> RG7CST
> RG1077XL
> ...



Shit! Which one do you play out with! Nice lot of pretty wood!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 30, 2006)

ok Mark 7 wins.


----------



## 7slinger (Aug 30, 2006)

Mark 7 said:


> RG2027XVV
> RG7321
> RG7CST
> RG1077XL
> ...




Jesus man, 7 guitars out of that bunch I'd love to get my hands on...seriously impressive collection


----------



## noodles (Aug 30, 2006)

Man, Mark, have enough?


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 30, 2006)

now that's what the fuck I'm talking about Mark 7! man you are so lucky!


----------



## Mark 7 (Aug 30, 2006)

noodles said:


> Man, Mark, have enough?



I know, I'm such a douche - I have a problem  








Popsyche said:


> Shit! Which one do you play out with! Nice lot of pretty wood!



Most always the 2027 and the Ikebe SOL for dropped stuff and then I rotate a different one into the mix each time we play. I gotta tell ya that the Les Paul is killer and I see another one in my future.


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 30, 2006)

I want the HRG7!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 30, 2006)

I see a flying V in your future.


----------



## Mark 7 (Aug 30, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> I see a flying V in your future.



One like Schenker plays - half white, half black. Mmmmmm...



Popsyche said:


> Shit! Which one do you play out with! Nice lot of pretty wood!



Thanks Bill - It'd be more perfect with, say, a UVGR


----------



## Popsyche (Aug 30, 2006)

Mark 7 said:


> Thanks Bill - It'd be more perfect with, say, a UVGR


  

It would get jealous! I like the vine pinky! I have a repainted DY.

My poor Les Paul hasn't seen the light of day in ... Years? 

I really have find all of my guitars for a family pick!


----------



## Mark 7 (Aug 30, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> It would get jealous! I like the vine pinky! I have a repainted DY.
> 
> My poor Les Paul hasn't seen the light of day in ... Years?
> 
> I really have find all of my guitars for a family pick!



Do it! Don't leave me hanging out there by myself - share the love  

The VSK is a refin as well (but was always a real VSK) - Jeremy at LGM did it and did a nice job too. All new hardware, NOS pink pups (not the orange ones), pick guard & knobs with a re-fret by LGM as well.


----------



## Popsyche (Aug 30, 2006)

Mark 7 said:


> Do it! Don't leave me hanging out there by myself - share the love
> 
> The VSK is a refin as well (but was always a real VSK) - Jeremy at LGM did it and did a nice job too. All new hardware, NOS pink pups (not the orange ones), pick guard & knobs with a re-fret by LGM as well.



That's a "better-than-new" one! Mine has suffered a far worse fate. It was repainted many times before I got it, so now, It's a swirlie!


----------



## Mark 7 (Aug 30, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> That's a "better-than-new" one! Mine has suffered a far worse fate. It was repainted many times before I got it, so now, It's a swirlie!


 Is it the one in your avatar? 

I've seen your collection from the side view - c'mon let's see some full frontal!


----------



## Black Watch (Sep 4, 2006)

Here is a partial family snapshot. Glorious pink blanket on the futon couch in the spare bedroom / studio. 

From left to right

Ibanez RG-7420 / BC Rich USA custom shop Beast (7) / Ibanez UV777
and of course the 10 string BC Rich USA custom shop Bich had to get in the picture - it was string changing day for her. Note she has "holographic paint" which means it color changes depending on what angle you look at it.






As long as I was taking pictures - here are 3 bodies in the process of development. The one on the left is a quilted (AAAA?) S7 body, note it has a slot for a single coil in the middle. Center is a Universe body with a slot grip on the top. This one will get painted, though I am not sure what color yet. Right hand side is a Universe body (like the center one) save Herc Fede has swirled this one for me.






Again, thanks to my dear wife for the "Very Metal" blanket on the futon couch.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Sep 4, 2006)

Black Watch said:


> Here is a partial family snapshot. Glorious pink blanket on the futon couch in the spare bedroom / studio.
> 
> From left to right
> 
> ...




Dude that blanket fuk'n rocks,,,,yeah it rocks  

~A


----------



## jtm45 (Sep 4, 2006)

Fuckin' Fine full collection picture there Mark,you lucky,lucky bastard 

I know what you're saying about the Les Paul too man. 

Gibsons get a bit of a slating around these parts but as much as i love my 7's i think i'll always have at least one Gibson 6 in my posession.
I used to have a few and for what they do they're hard to beat imho.


Mark 7 said:


> One like Schenker plays - half white, half black. Mmmmmm...


The one i'm left with at the moment is my '79 Alpine White V and it really is in a class of its own.
I've played lots of the current Gibson V's and they just don't touch this fucker.It's just such an awesomely playable guitar and it has the sweetest sounding neck pickup i've ever heard (both pickups are the original factory Gibson 'T-tops').
If you ever get a Gibson V try and get one built between '75-'82.That was the golden age for the Gibson V.  
This is mine


----------



## Mark 7 (Sep 4, 2006)

Black Watch said:


> Here is a partial family snapshot. Glorious pink blanket on the futon couch in the spare bedroom / studio. Again, thanks to my dear wife for the "Very Metal" blanket on the futon couch.



Nice wood bro! I personally love the blanket 



jtm45 said:


> Fuckin' Fine full collection picture there Mark,you lucky,lucky bastard
> 
> I know what you're saying about the Les Paul too man.
> 
> ...



VERY NICE V! Yeah - been doing some work with a different guitar player (I feel so dirty!) and he's an LP freak - has a sweet LP Standard cherry burst he wants to trade for my RG Paint or maybe my VSK.

Dude that V is stellar - YOU sir are a lucky lucky bastard! I heard Schenker went nuts again but I'd still like one of those.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 4, 2006)

Mark 7 said:


> I know, I'm such a douche - I have a problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impressive collection. 



Black Watch said:


> Here is a partial family snapshot. Glorious pink blanket on the futon couch in the spare bedroom / studio.
> 
> From left to right
> 
> ...


Nice collection and I really like those bodies, looks like an S7 and a couple UV bodies. Very nice, I like that swirl too. Keep us posted on the projects. 



Steve said:


> Thanks Shawn. Let's see a side by side of your two UV's!


Here you go, Steve.


----------



## jtm45 (Sep 4, 2006)

Mark 7 said:


> VERY NICE V! Yeah - been doing some work with a different guitar player (I feel so dirty!) and he's an LP freak - has a sweet LP Standard cherry burst he wants to trade for my RG Paint or maybe my VSK.
> 
> Dude that V is stellar - YOU sir are a lucky lucky bastard! I heard Schenker went nuts again but I'd still like one of those.



Cheers Mark 
I've come close to selling it a couple of times when i've been RG7 GASsing but when i pick it up and play it for an hour i manage to talk myself out of it every time. 
Yeah,i heard that about Schenker too!
He sold all of his classic V line-up (every last one!)on ebay apparently,even the black and white ones.
The prices on the '75-'79's in particular has rocketed in the last few years.
They did a small number of the '79's with pearl block inlays and those go for huge money.
They changed the shape of the headstock very slightly at the end of '79 (mine is one of the last with the older shape)and a few other minor details but they were still basically the same guitars up until '82.
After that they're a completely different animal altogether (not one i'd care to own at all).
That RG Paint is very cool too man.
And the RG7CSD1 is another personal favourite of mine. I'd love to get me one of those.
oh..... and the Ikebe HRGsol as well. Can't forget that beauty!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jerich (Sep 5, 2006)

Dam Mark7 the last time i seen that many Ibanez sevens in the same room...i worked for them ...man you have dedication to a brand NAME!!! and a killer collection too...maybe the Ibanez Museum will call you someday! Some of my collection has never even been in the same room...


----------



## Code001 (Sep 5, 2006)

Here ya go. It's the one every single person and their mother owns:






I love it to death though. My next one is gonna be a JP7 fully loaded in Pearl Sunburst. If I can find a guitar with a thin neck, similar to Ibanez with a Piezo AND have a floating bridge that stays in tube about as well as a Floyd, I'm sold. Dive-domb piezo anyone?


----------



## Michael (Sep 5, 2006)

Very nice, man.


----------



## Code001 (Sep 5, 2006)

Oh, forgot to mention. Since I'm a JP Fanboy, the pickups are a Blaze Bridge and Air Norton 7. Pickups in the 1570 next to it are the same thing (AN and SS for the bridge). The JP7 will have his newer pickup though, the D-Sonic. I'm looking forward to hearing how that will sound.


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 5, 2006)

Code001 I've heard nothing but raves about the pickup, I'm sure you and I will be loving that pickup, search for reviews.


----------



## Code001 (Sep 5, 2006)

Yeah, I read all the reviews on this forum, as well as others. I've also heard countless clips and it sounds really good to my ears. It has a unique presence thing going on that I've noticed in most of the clips as well. I keep hearing that it's a mix between a ToneZone and a Steve's Special with the extremities of each taken out, then molding them into one pickup.


----------



## noodles (Sep 5, 2006)

That gray and black 7-string Beast is the shit.


----------



## kmanick (Sep 5, 2006)

new guy here , I just posted this over in the member introductions as well
ESP 
M-207


----------



## Black Watch (Sep 5, 2006)

Thank you Noodles!

I am even more delighted that it is Beast #3 - as in the third one ever made. When we went to the Hysperia custom shop to pick up that Bich, there was Beast #1 back from the body shop hanging up. We asked Junior "what on earth is that" and he gave us the story.






Driving home, my wife tells me - this is my WIFE - that we have to order one up. I sometimes ponder the thought of renting her out to influence other people's wives. 

About 6 months later, we were back in Hysperia to pick it up.


----------



## Makelele (Sep 5, 2006)

Kind of dark picture, but that's because it's taken in the middle of the winter so there's no sunlight coming from the outside. It is also extremely blurry.


----------



## Black Watch (Sep 5, 2006)

Jackson sure makes some nice guitars! I still wonder about the quilted top, purple Kelly I passed up in Kansas City about a decade ago. It was such a nice guitar, but I just could not muster the cash.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Sep 5, 2006)

Black Watch said:


> I am even more delighted that it is Beast #3 - as in the third one ever made.


 
Woah! It's a cool guitar any way, buth that just makes it a whole lot cooler. Very nice indeed.


----------



## noodles (Sep 5, 2006)

Black Watch said:


> I am even more delighted that it is Beast #3 - as in the third one ever made. When we went to the Hysperia custom shop to pick up that Bich, there was Beast #1 back from the body shop hanging up. We asked Junior "what on earth is that" and he gave us the story.



Wait, you mean the third Beast *ever* was a seven? That is one of the most metal things I've ever heard.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 5, 2006)

noodles said:


> Wait, you mean the third Beast *ever* was a seven? That is one of the most metal things I've ever heard.


Holy shit that's awesome. Eat that you 6-string cumlords!


----------



## Loomer (Sep 5, 2006)

Fuck yeah! We win!


----------



## Jason (Sep 5, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Holy shit that's awesome. Eat that you 6-string cumlords!



you play 6's too dick.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 5, 2006)

.jason. said:


> you play 6's too dick.


So? I'm cheap, lol


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 5, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> So? I'm cheap, lol


 
and a cumlord


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 5, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> and a cumlord


You shouldn't go out of your way to diss yourself, dude.


----------



## Regor (Sep 5, 2006)

Better a cumlord than a cumpeasant.   

Anyways, most of my 7-strings are 'common' so I won't waste time posting pics of them. I'll just post the one I have that nobody else in the world seems to have. My RG2127X











Sometimes I wonder if I'll ever come across another person who has one.


----------



## noodles (Sep 6, 2006)

You could have brought that with you to Lansing, dick.


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Sep 7, 2006)

i wanted to modify another ibanez 7 just because i've been bored and wanted a guitar in standard tuning with a floyd again even tho i had sworn off all ibanez, but i got this in great condition for a good price and a friend painted it for me, i also deleted the last 2 dots on the fretboard and stained the fretboard to look like ebony.


----------



## Adam (Sep 7, 2006)

Heres my ES/LTD M-307:


----------



## guitarist-1 (Sep 7, 2006)

Here's my Ibanez K-7 (with 707s)


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Sep 14, 2006)

to welcome the new addition to the family, brand new Custom 7 from KXK.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 14, 2006)

Hoooooly cow that's awesome, that thing's tall as hell, lol.


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Sep 15, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Hoooooly cow that's awesome, that thing's tall as hell, lol.




yea no shit. it didn't fit in my back seat, i had to put the seats down and put it in through the trunk. its gonna be interesting to see how im gonna carry other stuff if i have to carry that guitar with me. it is awesome tho, i really can't believe how good it is, i mean like OMG!


----------



## b3n (Sep 15, 2006)

it _is_ awesome. I like the Ergo too


----------



## shid007 (Sep 15, 2006)

This one is mine


----------



## b3n (Sep 15, 2006)

^I'm surprised I like that, but like it I do 

_EDIT: 1000th post. Fuck yeah_


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 15, 2006)

lol, that bridge pup is freaking far away from the bridge.


----------



## Mr. S (Sep 16, 2006)

here be my newest one


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2006)

Shid007, that's beautiful.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 16, 2006)

Mr. S said:


> here be my newest one


----------



## Makelele (Sep 20, 2006)

Both my 7-strings, and my Ibanez 540S.


----------



## noodles (Sep 20, 2006)

VforVendetta00 said:


> to welcome the new addition to the family, brand new Custom 7 from KXK.



Holy fucking shit, I demand more pics! That is just too metal for one hand.






I'm assuming that you were so excited that you were shaking when you snapped that pic?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 20, 2006)

noodles said:


> Holy fucking shit, I demand more pics! That is just too metal for one hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol yeah, it's too metal for his car too hahahahaha


----------



## noodles (Sep 20, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> lol yeah, it's too metal for his car too hahahahaha



The case for mine only fits in trucks and SUVs, and then only if I turn it sideways, slide it in carefully, and twist it back straight. Putting that guitar in my truck is like watching Her First Anal Volume 3. It won't fit in my fiance's Civic, Mike's Prius, or our singer's Jetta.

With the horns on his being 4" longer, I can only imagine what he is going through. The only option with a car would be to lay down the rear seats, and put it in the trunk.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Sep 20, 2006)

Dude, Look at my name....the BERZERK inlay on that KxK destroys!

Here are my 7's and 8.
LTD-MH307





VF Mito 7 string fretless bass





Oni 8 string


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 20, 2006)

VforVendetta00 said:


> to welcome the new addition to the family, brand new Custom 7 from KXK.


 
Is that the Warrior V in 7 string form???????

that is sick!!!! How much you paid for that?


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Sep 20, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> Is that the Warrior V in 7 string form???????
> 
> that is sick!!!! How much you paid for that?



that it is indeed.











and because i see i'm not the only berserk fanboi around these parts, here is a close up of the inlay 





oh, and another cool fact about this guitar, which is something i didn't realize is that the serial number isn't a number, it says Custom 7 USA 001  and rob really hooked me up with this guitar, dunno if i wanna say how much, but if u want a custom 7 i can't recommend KXK too highly.


----------



## noodles (Sep 20, 2006)

Man, that guitar is true as fuck!

How do you like the neck profile? Rob told me he modified the profile again, so it is not as flat in the middle at the upper frets. Then again, yours may not have the newest profile.

I proclaim the OFR-7 supreme over all other 7-string trem designs.


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 20, 2006)

that guitar is fucking sick, I was wondering if Rob would do a 7 string Warrior V too.


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Sep 20, 2006)

noodles said:


> Man, that guitar is true as fuck!
> 
> How do you like the neck profile? Rob told me he modified the profile again, so it is not as flat in the middle at the upper frets. Then again, yours may not have the newest profile.
> 
> I proclaim the OFR-7 supreme over all other 7-string trem designs.



i love the profile its nice and thin and amazing! i can only complain that my car isn't big enough to carry it comfortably 



JPMDan said:


> that guitar is fucking sick, I was wondering if Rob would do a 7 string Warrior V too.




just get in touch with Rob, he's a cool guy.


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 20, 2006)

VforVendetta00 said:


> just get in touch with Rob, he's a cool guy.


 
If I had a job atleast I would of been talking to him about one.


----------



## noodles (Sep 20, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> that guitar is fucking sick, I was wondering if Rob would do a 7 string Warrior V too.



He already did one before:


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 20, 2006)

oh man now it's game on I will own one similar to that but blue with white bevels, blank ebony board with binding oh yes she will be mine.


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Sep 20, 2006)

noodles said:


> He already did one before:




i remember that one, thats where i got the idea for mine, i just didn't like the headstock one bit. and ebony is just my favorite fingerboard wood and i had rob modify the body to accomodate easy access to all 27 frets and it looks killer IMO and i don't like inlays. but my 7 still says its #001 tho!  hehehe


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 20, 2006)

Yeah my KXK 7 didnt fit in my car either. Thank god hes offering them with regular cases now.


----------



## ChaoticGeetarz (Sep 21, 2006)

I didn't see any of you queers with an ax like this!


----------



## Ryan (Sep 21, 2006)

i dont care too much for chrome


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 21, 2006)

ChaoticGeetarz said:


> I didn't see any of you queers with an ax like this!


 

Uh.... right, how about introducing yourself to the forum.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=20


----------



## Donnie (Sep 21, 2006)

ChaoticGeetarz said:


> I didn't see any of you queers with an ax like this!


----------



## ChaoticGeetarz (Sep 21, 2006)

That was my only post because I don't play 7's anymore.


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 21, 2006)

So let me get this straight you came to a seven string forum just to post a guitar that you do not own anymore and you dont play 7's anymore?


----------



## ChaoticGeetarz (Sep 21, 2006)

Thats right JPMDan. I just happen to look through the thread and didn't see anybody with an F style ESP 7. Maybe someone will like it.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 21, 2006)

Not exactly SUPER RARE to see a ESP F-7 model.. and you don't have to swear at us when mentioning it. I am way more impressed with the custom kxk's than a LTD F model O_O


----------



## metalfiend666 (Sep 21, 2006)

ChaoticGeetarz said:


> I didn't see any of you queers with an ax like this!


 
Actually LordOvChaos has one, and I'm sure there's more about. Calling us queers in your first post doesn't make you any friends either.


----------



## Michael (Sep 21, 2006)

ChaoticGeetarz said:


> That was my only post because I don't play 7's anymore.




No more 7's eh? Now who's the queer!? 


Tis a nice guitar anyway....


----------



## Allen Garrow (Sep 21, 2006)

ChaoticGeetarz said:


> I didn't see any of you queers with an ax like this!



LOL,,,, I'm surprised there aren't more queers with an axe like that too.

~A


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 21, 2006)

ChaoticGeetarz said:


> Thats right JPMDan. I just happen to look through the thread and didn't see anybody with an F style ESP 7. Maybe someone will like it.


 
It's not like we don't know about it man. Not alot of us think it's that great of a guitar.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 21, 2006)

as a matter of fact, where can one find a blk edge pro 7?


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 21, 2006)

Ryan said:


> as a matter of fact, where can one find a blk edge pro 7?


 
Talk to Rich over at ibanezrules.com he probably can order you one from Ibanez.


----------



## nikt (Sep 21, 2006)

I haven't seen black edge pros7 but he (Rich Harris) has Low Edge Pro7 in black that is not listed in the parts section.Mail him


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Sep 21, 2006)

ChaoticGeetarz said:


> I'm a queer and I didn't see any of you ultra-cool guys with an ax like this!










JPMDan said:


> It's not like we don't know about it man. Not alot of us think it's that great of a guitar.



While very pale in comparison to my UV, my ESP owns


----------



## noodles (Sep 21, 2006)

ChaoticGeetarz said:


> I didn't see any of you queers with an ax like this!



I used to have one of those, but I woke up one morning to discover my V digging through the case, amidst scratched hardware and splinters:






I think my V ate it.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 21, 2006)

lol looney tunes style


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 21, 2006)

LordOVchaoS said:


> While very pale in comparison to my UV, my ESP is lame


 
LordVachos of de la Nachos Shreds!!!


----------



## Nipples (Oct 22, 2006)

I didnt think it was new-thread worthy but here it is \m/


----------



## Mark. A (Oct 23, 2006)

That's Daniel K's old one, right?


----------



## Shawn (Oct 23, 2006)

Nipples said:


> I didnt think it was new-thread worthy but here it is \m/


Nice guitar.


----------



## Nipples (Oct 23, 2006)

Mark. A said:


> That's Daniel K's old one, right?


Yep.

and thanks Shawn 

And whats so bad about the LTD F series 7s? I think they're grim as hell. (I havent played one though)


----------



## Hexer (Oct 23, 2006)

VforVendetta00 said:


> that it is indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




damn you man, you just gave me some serious GAS for my own custom 7-string V, this is just soooooooo great!!!  
cant wait to get my hands on my own one, but I'll HAVE TO wait for another 7 months or so for it to be finished....... oh well, what can you do...


----------



## Tristoner7 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey, 
Here are my Ibanez 7s, they were in the spam section but I decided I just can't part with them. Anyways... here are some pics.


----------



## Chris (Oct 23, 2006)

Add those suckers to the gallery!


----------



## Tristoner7 (Oct 23, 2006)

Heres a few more !


----------



## Charlz (Oct 23, 2006)

Hate to do this again...


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 24, 2006)

What're the logo's on your trussrod covers?


----------



## Ryan (Oct 24, 2006)

The best anniversary present ever. <3


----------



## Hexer (Oct 24, 2006)

Charlz said:


> Hate to do this again...



now those are some real beauties!


----------



## metalhead (Oct 24, 2006)

hey guys im from singapore.
acquired my 05' rg1527 not too long ago.

got the neck pickup replaced to a has-sound dropzone 7.
amazing amazing clarity on that pickup!

killer

anyway here ae the pics b4 the pickup cahnge
nv took pics after changing pickups.
haha

cheers


----------



## Ryan (Oct 24, 2006)

sweet guitar man! i always liked the black instead of the RB.


----------



## Charlz (Oct 24, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> What're the logo's on your trussrod covers?


Had the ones on the Jacksons made at a local sign shop... 'Charles', (borrowed a certain logo... shhh....) On Abyss' just say 'Abyss' (Stock covers.)


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 24, 2006)

I thought it looked a bit "San Dimas" ish shall we say


----------



## metalhead (Oct 24, 2006)

thanks Ryan
yeah i liked this mirage kinda black too.
and the finish on the 1527 is good that it does not leave fingerprints after u play so thats good..

sidetracking a bit..
anyone noe anything on the s1675eg. prestige line. 04' model
ive been trtying to search this model but very hard to get info.
any help will be great


----------



## Nik (Oct 24, 2006)

This thread is giving me GAS for a Universe PWH.

My geetar:





My guitar and my bassist's bass:


----------



## Shawn (Oct 24, 2006)

I might as well add these pics of my '91 UVs.


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## skinhead (Oct 24, 2006)

God Hand Apostle said:


> Oni 8 string



Hey man, that is metal as fuck, im going to make me a LGM Leviiiathan.

Nobody have a UVMC??
This is mine


----------



## Michael (Oct 24, 2006)

That is very nice man!


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 25, 2006)

Yeah... its...


----------



## Shawn (Oct 25, 2006)

skinhead said:


> Hey man, that is metal as fuck, im going to make me a LGM Leviiiathan.
> 
> Nobody have a UVMC??
> This is mine


That's a nice MC, congrats!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 25, 2006)

That looks like a real ATD swirl as well, not a Japanese MKR. Nice!


----------



## Ryan (Oct 25, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> That looks like a real ATD swirl as well, not a Japanese MKR. Nice!



whats the diffrence between atd and mkr?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 25, 2006)

Ryan said:


> whats the diffrence between atd and mkr?


 
ATD = About Time Designs who were the people supposed to swirl all UV77MC's, however the Japanese did some and these are acctionally known as "mustard, ketchup, relish" due to the colours, or MKR. On checking for pictures of both, I might be wrong, it might be a MKR after all. The only way to tell for definite is to take the neck off, ATD's have a stamp in the pocket. ATD1, ATD2, MKR.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 25, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> That looks like a real ATD swirl as well, not a Japanese MKR. Nice!


It looks like an MKR to me for some reason.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 25, 2006)

definately a japanese swirl. looks cool though.


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 25, 2006)

A little live action from May:


----------



## Charlz (Oct 25, 2006)

(Again...)


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 25, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> A little live action from May:


nice face...that guitar is so hot.


----------



## skinhead (Oct 25, 2006)

charlz and the others 7 string?
King v?


----------



## Gamba (Oct 26, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> Some lovely 7's everyone's got,fairplay
> That 7321 is very nice Dendro but i think the UV with the black pickguard and a DS7 is even nicer.Gorgeous guitars
> 
> Here's my two RG7's.
> I have a new one also but i've lent my digi camera to my niece at the moment and the new 7 is in the middle of being modded at the moment anyway;



mine:








Dino Cazares Rulez


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 26, 2006)

Yeh he Rules


----------



## Charlz (Oct 26, 2006)

skinhead said:


> charlz and the others 7 string?
> King v?




I don't understand the question... Custom Shop Jackson 7 string KV...


----------



## Pauly (Oct 26, 2006)

Gamba said:


> mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiiiight, what's the story behind that one? Custom shop right?


----------



## Gamba (Oct 26, 2006)

pauly-bobs said:


> Tiiiight, what's the story behind that one? Custom shop right?


Yeah, all mohogony,26 frets, Ibanez low pro edge, emg custom shop pickup  
I was reading some posts around and a lot of you guys don't dig mohogony, why is that?


----------



## dpm (Oct 26, 2006)

Awful pic from my phone's camera. Cameras hate me. Anyway, a few things in progress, and my old beat up stuff too. The car isn't mine.





The butchered ol' UV





And finally, this is gojira's main 7 a few months ago when I was recontouring the body


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 26, 2006)

Gamba said:


> I was reading some posts around and a lot of you guys don't dig mohogony, why is that?



Dunno. One of my 7s is mahogany...


----------



## Pauly (Oct 26, 2006)

I remember there being a bit of Mahogany hate back in the day, but most people seem to have grown to love it, with the right pickups and stuff. It's certainly not looked down upon. Nice guitar 

Also ONI GUITAR PICS!!!! Even if it's a sneak peak:


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 26, 2006)

Dan, that purple wood is THE SHIT, it looks freaking awesome.

Gamba, that's a sweet guitar.


----------



## Gamba (Oct 26, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Dan, that purple wood is THE SHIT, it looks freaking awesome.
> 
> Gamba, that's a sweet guitar.


thanks


----------



## Martin_777 (Oct 26, 2006)

Here's my Hellraiser. Should have cleaned it before taking the pic.


----------



## Martin_777 (Oct 26, 2006)

Ryan said:


> The best anniversary present ever. <3



Very nice.  I hope I'm that lucky on Christmas.


----------



## Pauly (Oct 26, 2006)

dpm said:


> And finally, this is gojira's main 7 a few months ago when I was recontouring the body



Hello Gojira, we would like to see more pictures of your guitar.

Thanks!

-The Forum


----------



## noodles (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## i_love_tazzus (Oct 26, 2006)

dpm said:


> The butchered ol' UV
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those two are great, love the look of the butchered UV. Looks like a coffee table.


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 26, 2006)

i_love_tazzus said:


> Those two are great, love the look of the butchered UV. Looks like a coffee table.



I think it looks like someone's played the shit out of it - which is how good guitars should look, IMO...


----------



## dpm (Oct 26, 2006)

noodles said:


>


 
 this is a great pic 



eaeolian said:


> I think it looks like someone's played the shit out of it - which is how good guitars should look, IMO...


 
R&D y'know


----------



## ohio_eric (Oct 26, 2006)

7slinger said:


>



So what is that, your bedroom practice rig?  

I have an Ibanez EX, a 15 watt Gorilla amp and 50 bucks I'm totally willing to trade you for it.


----------



## i_love_tazzus (Oct 26, 2006)

ohio_eric said:


> So what is that, your bedroom practice rig?
> 
> I have an Ibanez EX, a 15 watt Gorilla amp and 50 bucks I'm totally willing to trade you for it.



I'll take the Mesa Road King half stack... for $500.


----------



## TMM (Oct 27, 2006)

Papa Shank said:


> lmfao, you guys crack me up. I still need a low F# Oni 8, that's high on my to do list.



Yours worked just fine with a low F#.


----------



## gojira (Oct 27, 2006)

pauly-bobs said:


> Hello Gojira, we would like to see more pictures of your guitar.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -The Forum




No pictures - but i can tell you all about it.

Dan and some mexican guy made it 

It's a solid birdsye maple body - flame maple neck - figured blackwood top with a layer of mahogany in the middle. very pretty guitar - if you like wood. Pickups are emgs - bridge is a lo-pro i ripped off an rg 7620, which was also butchered by dan - 

Dont get me wrong - dan is a great luthier - but when he sees a bandsaw and gets "that look" about him - hide your valuables.....


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 27, 2006)

i_love_tazzus said:


> I'll take the Mesa Road King half stack... for $500.



Look closely, I don't have a road king...

...and this is my entryway practice rig...I have a triaxis > G force > 2 Recto2:100's powering 4 4x12's in my bedroom...

...I need a bigger house


----------



## Pauly (Oct 27, 2006)

gojira said:


> No pictures - but i can tell you all about it.
> 
> Dan and some mexican guy made it
> 
> ...



Damn, that's certainly some wood-porn in your guitar there!!


----------



## noodles (Oct 27, 2006)

7slinger said:


> Look closely, I don't have a road king...



Yep, not enough knobs to be a RK. Look like a Triple to me.



> ...and this is my entryway practice rig...I have a triaxis > G force > 2 Recto2:100's powering 4 4x12's in my bedroom...



That's your practice rig? Dick!


----------

